# a good amount of snow



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

Friday was fun:wink2:


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks like about 20 US inches. Sweet. Love the deep ones, hate the 1 inchs snow falls.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very nice, and does look fun. I'm fine waiting a bit for my snow however.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

We are having a weird winter but that has been the norm for a couple now.


So warm I built a Shed for my Ural (Sidecar). Rain, finally snowed and then we got rain again and all gone.


7 inches a day ago and it could warm up late in the week again, don't like that at all. Nice to get snow and stay.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Hopefully*



RC20 said:


> We are having a weird winter but that has been the norm for a couple now.
> 
> 
> So warm I built a Shed for my Ural (Sidecar). Rain, finally snowed and then we got rain again and all gone.
> ...




Hopefully we will get normal winters again. Norway has been blessed with goood Winters the last years:smile2:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Dag,

I am not really a snow lover, but I am a bit envious of all the snow you are getting, as I have many blowers that I want to play with, but it was almost 60 degrees yesterday …… I guess I have to settle for just starting them up and running them around the yard … LOL


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*haha*



oneacer said:


> @Dag,
> 
> I am not really a snow lover, but I am a bit envious of all the snow you are getting, as I have many blowers that I want to play with, but it was almost 60 degrees yesterday …… I guess I have to settle for just starting them up and running them around the yard … LOL



Hehe, that is a great idea  In two days Im going to my cabin. A ton of snow are waiting on the terrace for my Yamaha. Will not sell it. Pictures will be posted, hope you will get some snow soon! 


Dag


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> I am not really a snow lover, but I am a bit envious of all the snow you are getting, as I have many blowers that I want to play with, but it was almost 60 degrees yesterday …… I guess I have to settle for just starting them up and running them around the yard … LOL



Up here, its dark and ugly unless we have snow and I like blowing snow. So the more the better though the one winter we had 130 inches and I got hard put to find a place to pile it!


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

RC20 said:


> Up here, its dark and ugly unless we have snow and I like blowing snow. So the more the better though the one winter we had 130 inches and I got hard put to find a place to pile it![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> What I used to do when I lived up in Anchorage is push the snow as far as I could towards the EOD with a shovel and then blow it on the sidewalk area in front of our house. No one in our area messed with clearing the sidewalks and after a few storms the city guys would come through and pull the snow from the sidewalks/curbs and haul it away so my "snow dump" was empty again. Rinse and repeat!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

We have no sidewalks so that is a non issue for us.


We do have 15 feet of city property in the front lawn. The know that and use it which is fine with me even if it overflows onto the main lawn. Helps everyone out and I can clean up a bit of gravel. 



Otherwise I pretty much have unlimited places to put sow include neighbors yards (nothing there where the properly lines are and my U shape driveway goes from property line to property line pretty much)_ 



That said I did not pack my snow the way I would have if I had known the 130 inches were coming! Got myself in a jam in a few places. 



The Tri Plex I managed had no place to put snow so we had to blow to the end of the dead end street (about 120 feet). City got mad at us but the owner would not pay to have hauled off.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Excellent snow, SnowNado....Nothing here but cold beer!!!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

We have hit into a snow cycle. Nothing dramatic, 7 inches of f amazingly dry movie like stuff yesterday.


More coming down today. Another 5 inches maybe. Temps are lower and going lower so it will stick. Nice, if we are going to have winter we should have winter.


----------

